# PIKE has NO CLUE !!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

That he is a VIZSLA - that he was well bred 2 be prey driven - I as the owner work almost as hard as PIKE in the FIELD !! remember this !!!!!! when you post or reply - this breed is a GUN DOG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They may not know they are called vizsla , but they do seem to recognize, and be drawn to other vizlsas. At a NSTRA trial Cash pretty much ignored the 50 are so other dogs, but when a vizsla walked by he wanted to follow her. An old birddogger noticed it, even before I did.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have seen that too TR, On more than one occasion at the Dog Beach, when there is another V, (which is rare) they do gravitate to each other immediately. Fergy's game with other dogs is just to get them to chase him, but with other Vizsla.s he will engage in play, tussling, mouthing etc along with the inevitable running. 
Speaking of his game, a funny story: Fergy loves to be chased, it is like he knows he cannot be caught, if his pursuer gets close, he just puts on a little more steam and sprints away. Well... the other day we were at our local open area (not a dog park) and there were 2 young Great Danes, Axle & Rose brother and sister... The male was Huge & friendly. Fergy was a bit intimidated by the size, but he and Pearl both did their doggie greetings. Next thing is for Fergy to invite Axle to chase him so he takes off, and Axle is on him in two giant strides... poor Fergy was so stunned, shocked & surprised that he just stopped, turned to Axle, like wow where did you come from?? He would not run with Axle again...he even got a little worried. It was very funny to watch, because you could just see his little wheels turning in his head. 
We played a bit more to ease the tension ( no more Chase) and then went on our way. ;D


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> Speaking of his game, a funny story: Fergy loves to be chased, it is like he knows he cannot be caught, if his pursuer gets close, he just puts on a little more steam and sprints away. Well... the other day we were at our local open area (not a dog park) and there were 2 young Great Danes...


Funny, my boy is the same way with other dogs who cannot catch him (his rare legs even started looking like of a whippet's with all those running muscles on). One day we met a female giant Dane who just had puppies and all she wanted was to play and chase. My boy was like: "Wow, you are SO huge. You can catch me in two steps. Are you sure, you are friendly?" After a long time the Dane took to convince my boy, yes she needed badly to run and play, there was some great playing and chasing each other. The Dan's owner was very thankful his girl got to play with another dog and forget about her mother's responsibilities for several minutes. He said other owners just run away from his giant girl


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tkn - SO TRUE !!!!!!!!!! V's loved 2V chased - the problem is !!!!!! unless another V - nothing can catch them !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

REM... except a 16mo. old Great Dane... in two Giant strides!! 
You should have been there... the look on Ferguson's face when he felt that monster behind him, and turned to see that HUGE head right on his 
Arse... I thought he might pee himself!!! 
There is a first time for everything... 
I can't say Fergy became his best friend, but they departed each other on good terms. Axle took off after his master and sister like a galloping Horse,
and Mr. F went off into the rough and took a poop... ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let me put this post 2 REST !!!!!!!!! - Org - Tr - Tkn - Ks - Dex Har Bob - Ein - Rbd - Ken & my other close friends - PIKE & the V's V4 him - are so much more than a post or REPLY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep.. You are right... first and foremost, they are "all about the BIRD" I see that every day, even though my pup has to watch, point, chase, and see them fly away. He did have his chance to have feathers in his mouth, as he was born to do. He lived for it. 
The other day, he chased the Ravens... They chased him back, now he just stands and watches them... I'm sure there was some form of communication
there. 
If I should ever get the opportunity to hunt, even just tag along... I will go in a heart beat. 

Thanks REM


----------

